# [SOLVED] Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark



## sepple (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I restored my Dell Dimension 2400 desktop to give away to a friend.

I had a few device drivers with yellow question marks and was able to find the audio driver and the ethernet driver.

The remaining question marks I cannot figure out are below. Which are important to re-install and which do I not need to worry about?

-Network Controller
-PCI Modem
-SM Bus Controller
-Video Controller

Thanks for your help! It is greatly appreciated!

Stephen


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*

Hello,

Go to the Dell site and Download and install the Chipset,Graphics,

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...en&catid=&impid=&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_CEL_2400

There is also a driver listed for the Modem and Ethernet.


----------



## sepple (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*

Thanks. I have those installed but still cannot find the Network Controller


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*

Is it possible that there is a PCI ethernet installed in the system.

In Device Manager go to the device properties under detail and post the Hardware Id.


----------



## sepple (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*

Hmmm...

Under location of the Network Controller properties it says: PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 1, device 4, function 0)

Under Network Adapters:
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller



Also, should I install the video controller driver (it is still yellow) even though I have a Radeon 9250 installed?


----------



## sepple (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*

OHH!!! The Network Controller might be my wireless card in the computer. I added this to my desktop after I purchased it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*



sepple said:


> Under Network Adapters:
> Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller


So you still have ethernet controller listed under other devices?
If so post the Hardware Id




sepple said:


> Also, should I install the video controller driver (it is still yellow) even though I have a Radeon 9250 installed?


If you have another Grpahics card installed then you can disable the onboard
in the BIOS.

*Okay then you need to install the wireless Driver.


----------



## sepple (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller - Yellow Question Mark*

No, the ethernet controller is no longer listed under the other devices. That is installed and working properly.

Thanks for all your help!!!! I appreciate it so much and I know everyone else will too!!!! Thanks!


----------

